# 2016 - Canyon Trail Cemetery Walk Thru



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Setup is in full swing for the 2017 manifestation of Canyon Trail Cemetery - Our yard display. It features 30+ pneumatics, many motorized and lots of static props including a full façade on the house, almost all which my Wife and I have made.

It'll be a couple weeks before we are done, but here's a walk through video from last year.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, scares/entertainment for everyone, I love the animated corn stalk scene the best


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You must have the most popular house on the street in October


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

How long does it take you to put all that up ?


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

Oh wow this is amazing! Well done


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Omg!! That's amazing! I love the setup and the lightening.

I'd love to be there on Halloween!  Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

stars8462 said:


> How long does it take you to put all that up ?


By Halloween night, my wife and I will have 200 hours into setup and maintenance. We are setting up this week and I have 8 - 12 hour days in for this year already.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

TheScary_Jackolantern said:


> Omg!! That's amazing! I love the setup and the lightening.
> 
> I'd love to be there on Halloween!  Keep up the amazing work!


Thank you! In 2016 we had 1,400 TOT's and by Police estimates, 5,000 people on Halloween night.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Really wonderful Slanks! People must have such a great time. I do love the animated corn stalks, Pumpkin King, oh and your witches shack is awesome. I also love your cemetery fence and pillars.


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

This is great stuff! I can see how it must build from year to year. I bet the ToTs in the neighborhood all run around to see what's new every year. 

Awesome job!


----------

